# 'lingua franca'



## Лук

Привет всем,
Как лучше перевести 'lingua franca' на русском языке? Например, 'english is the unofficial lingua franca of the world'.
Спасибо


----------



## gvozd

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CB%E8%ED%E3%E2%E0-%F4%F0%E0%ED%EA%E0

Lingua franca=лингва-франка


----------



## moscwich

Лук said:


> Как лучше перевести 'lingua franca' на русском языке?



Говорят так:


> Как лучше перевести 'lingua franca' на русск*ий* язык?


(в винительном падеже неодушевленные существительные отвечают на вопрос "Что?", как в именительном).

Еще можно сказать так:


> Как правельней будет 'lingua franca' на русском языке?


 (тогда "на русском языке" стоит в предложном падеже, отвечает на вопрос "на чём?" ("о чём?")).


----------



## gvozd

moscwich said:


> Еще можно сказать так:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Как правельней будет 'lingua franca' на русском языке?
Click to expand...


Правильней.


----------



## Orlin

А можно ли просто писать lingua franca, сохраняя оригинальное латинское выражение в тексте на русском языке? Ведь понятность зависит только от того, знакомо ли потенциальному читателю это выражение или нет, и совсем не имеет значения, будем ли его писать как на латыни или будем его транслитерировать.


----------



## Maroseika

В русском языке не принято писать латинскими буквами, если только к этому не вынуждают обстоятельства. Сейчас, конечно, пишут все чаще, но это выглядит не очень красиво.
Но в данном случае в этом нет никакого смысла, потому что "лингва-франка" - давным-давно устоявшийся термин. Причин писать lingua franca не больше, чем Internet.
Кроме того, из латинского написания не ясно, как это произносить - лингуа или лингва, и это хорошая иллюстрация неудобства латинских букв в русском тексте.


----------



## moscwich

А я вообще первый раз слышу это слово и без понятия что оно значит.
Транслитизировать наименования - плохо. Хотя на форумах то - всем пофиг.
Если слово вошло в словари - конечно, лучше писать перевод.
Но "лигва-франка" выглядит соовсем не по-русски, думаю правильней будет говорить "франкский язык".


----------



## elemika

Простите,
а где Вы взяли слово "транслитизировать" ?
А про "лингва-франка" (язык международного общения) можете почитать (вот ссылочки)


----------



## morzh

Я бы сказал, что можно трояко:

1. Лингва франка. (транслитерированная латынь. "Хомо сапиенс etc")
2. Lingua franca. (Цитированная латынь так же допустима. Особенно пословицы, чаще всего оставляют без транслитерации. Quod licet Jovi etc).
3. Язык межнационального общения.

Я бы предпочел последнее.
 1 и 2 - хорошо применимы в статьях в изданиях, нацеленных на определенную аудиторию с некоторым минимальным образовательным цензом. Ибо выражение это знакомо далеко не вем; я бы сказал, не более чем 5% читающей аудитории.
3 - будет понятно абсолютно всем (кроме абсолютных имбецилов и неумеющих читать). ПОэтому 3 можно использовать везде вообще, как для "достаточно начитанной" аудитории, так и для средней.


Примеры:

1. Кумыкский язык - лингва франка Дагестана.
2. Кумыкский язык - язык межэтнического/межнационального общения в Дагестане.

PS> По-моему, выражение "лингва франка", транслитерированное в русский, несклоняемо, и употребляется все время в именительном падеже. Я не уверен насчет правил, но примеров, обратных этому, не видел, хотя, конечно, наверняка они есть.


----------



## Orlin

Maroseika said:


> В русском языке не принято писать латинскими буквами, если только к этому не вынуждают обстоятельства. Сейчас, конечно, пишут все чаще, но это выглядит не очень красиво.
> Кроме того, из латинского написания не ясно, как это произносить - лингуа или лингва, и это хорошая иллюстрация неудобства латинских букв в русском тексте.


Мне кажется, что в русском языке (как и в болгарском) иногда употребляются латинские выражения или фразы "в оригинальном виде" (это характерно прежде всего для юридических текстов, много таких выражений есть в словарях). И я думаю, что писать латинскими буквами в русских тексах не очень красиво, но присутствие "латинизмов" является традицией и поэтому больше или меньше приемлемо. Но я согласен в Вами, что нет смысла писать латиницей давно утвердившийся термин.


----------



## morzh

Orlin said:


> Мне кажется, что в русском языке (как и в болгарском) иногда употребляются латинские выражения или фразы "в оригинальном виде" (это характерно прежде всего для юридических текстов, много таких выражений есть в словарях). И я думаю, что писать латинскими буквами в русских тексах не очень красиво, но присутствие "латинизмов" является традицией и поэтому больше или меньше приемлемо. Но я согласен в Вами, что нет смысла писать латиницей давно утвердившийся термин.



Произведения классиков, а так же философов, пестрят нетранслитерированными латинизмами. Более того, латинские пословицы / крылатые выражения вообще, по-моему, крайне редко транслитерируются.
Существенно труднее прочесть "Экс унгве леонем конгносцере" чем "ex ungue leonem cognoscere". Уже даже потому, что часто латинская поговорка легко узнаваема в своем первозданном виде, тогда как для того, чтобы ее понять в транслитерации, ее нужно сперва прочесть на малоудобном славянском шрифте.

"Лингва франка" - несколько другой пример, и он будет вполне нормально смотреться как в русской транслитерации, так и без нее. Возможно, оттого, что это - понятие, а не пословица, и понятия становятся частью языка.


----------



## Maroseika

Согласен, латинские поговорки - существенное исключение. Но отдельные словосочетания, такие как лингва франка, статус-кво, персона нон грата, модус вивенди и т.п., давно уже русифицировались и кирилизировались.


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> Согласен, латинские поговорки - существенное исключение. Но отдельные словосочетания, такие как лингва франка, статус-кво, персона нон грата, модус вивенди и т.п., давно уже русифицировались и кирилизировались.



Я как раз к тому, что с понятиями возможны оба варианта.

Мне еще кажется, что, чем знакомей русскому читателю слово, тем больше вероятность его написания в основном на русском.
И вот, почему-то, мне кажется, что "статус-кво / персона грата" из-за их частого употребления в печати, хорошо знакомы большинству населения, тогда как "лингва франка" употребляется редко, и потому основной части читающих периодику знакома мало.


----------



## Maroseika

А при чем тут периодика? Это не общелитературное слово, это термин, и он отлично знаком тем, кто близок к соответствующей сфере деятельности. Во всяком случае, именно в таком виде слово можно найти в обычных толковых словарях, а где искать обычному человеку  латинское выражение?


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> А при чем тут периодика? Это не общелитературное слово, это термин, и он отлично знаком тем, кто близок к соответствующей сфере деятельности. Во всяком случае, именно в таком виде слово можно найти в обычных толковых словарях, а где искать обычному человеку  латинское выражение?



В том-то и дело, что я пытался найти его в словарях. Не вижу. Т.е. в традиционных.

А где Вы его нашли, в смысле из словарей?


----------



## Maroseika

Например, в словаре Ефремовой (раньше он был на Грамоте, теперь нет), в словаре Лопатина (есть на Грамоте).


----------



## morzh

moscwich said:


> А я вообще первый раз слышу это слово и без понятия что оно значит.
> Транслитизировать наименования - плохо. Хотя на форумах то - всем пофиг.
> Если слово вошло в словари - конечно, лучше писать перевод.
> Но "лигва-франка" выглядит соовсем не по-русски, думаю правильней будет говорить "франкский язык".



Язык франков и лингва франка ничего общего меж собою не имеют. Франки, вообще говоря, были германским племенем. Лингва франка, оригинальная, была смесью Средиземноморских языков.
Если Вы не знаете значения слова, это нормально - но тогда не следует предлагать Вашу "правильную версию".


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> Например, в словаре Ефремовой (раньше он был на Грамоте, теперь нет), в словаре Лопатина (есть на Грамоте).



Ага, нашел, спасибо. Кстати, был прав - оно-таки несклоняемое. 

Дело в том, что я искал, и у Ефремовой в том числе, и не нашел; а сейчас вот глянул - а оно там есть.

Кстати, заодно ответ Москвичу - коли слово есть в словарях - оно легитимно, и заменять его на "франкский язык", или же на что-либо иное - необязательно; оно и так вполне нормально смотрится.
Ничуть не хуже, чем какой-нибудь "казус белли".


----------



## Natalisha

moscwich said:


> А я вообще первый раз слышу это слово и без понятия что оно значит.
> Транслитизировать наименования - плохо. Хотя на форумах то - всем пофиг.
> Если слово вошло в словари - конечно, лучше писать перевод.
> Но "лигва-франка" выглядит соовсем не по-русски, думаю правильней будет говорить "франкский язык".


Ваш пост говорит лишь об одном: Вы не лингвист. Каждому лингвисту этот термин хорошо знаком.


----------



## moscwich

morzh said:


> Язык франков и лингва франка ничего общего меж собою не имеют. Франки, вообще говоря, были германским племенем. Лингва франка, оригинальная, была смесью Средиземноморских языков.
> Если Вы не знаете значения слова, это нормально - но тогда не следует предлагать Вашу "правильную версию".


Я просто предположил. Исключительно логически.



> Коли слово есть в словарях - оно легитимно, и заменять его на "франкский язык", или же на что-либо иное - необязательно; оно и так вполне нормально смотрится.


Я вот как-раз хотел с этим пдытожить.
Но тоже не думал, что это лингва франка есть в словорях.


----------



## moscwich

Natalisha said:


> Ваш пост говорит лишь об одном: Вы не лингвист. Каждому лингвисту этот термин хорошо знаком.


Ну, да, я не лингвист. Да и вообще математик. Здесь много лингвистов?


----------



## Natalisha

moscwich said:


> Ну, да, я не лингвист. Да и вообще математик. Здесь много лингвистов?


 Мне трудно ответить на Ваш вопрос. Опрос здесь никто не проводил.


----------



## morzh

moscwich said:


> Ну, да, я не лингвист. Да и вообще математик. Здесь много лингвистов?



Ну, допустим, и я не лингвист. А вполне себе по образованию физик, и по профессии - инженер-электронщик.
Речь не о квалификациях, а об обоснованности суждений 



moscwich said:


> Я просто предположил. Исключительно логически.
> 
> Я вот как-раз хотел с этим пдытожить.
> Но тоже не думал, что это лингва франка есть в слов*о*рях.



Можно предложение, лично к Вам?
В правилах форума рекомендуется писать по возможности грамотно. Почему? Ну, наверное, потому, что сюда ходят студенты и люди, изучающие язык, и администраторы хотят, чтобы они видели перед собой образцы языка, по возможности помогающие его учить, а не наоборот. Образцов плохого и неграмотного языка и без этого вокруг достаточно.
Бывают опечатки, бывают честные ошибки, но, все же, "словарях" желательно писать через "а". А объяснения писать не "логически вытекающие", а, желательно, соответствующие действительности, если речь не идет об исследовании непонятных выражений.
Я это к тому, что, вместе с предудыщими постами, это создает впечатление некоторой небрежности. Которая вполне приемлема на обычных форумах, но здесь форум - с конкретной целью. И грамотность здесь приветствуется.

Поэтому, когда Вы нечто написали, перечитайте еще разок, проведите работу над ошибками, и заодно посмотрите, в самом ли деле то, что Вы написали, поможет вопрошающему понять суть дела, или же, может, не поможет.

А теперь - добро пожаловать.


----------



## moscwich

*morzh*, ok 
Захожу сюда с другого браузера, потому что с Opera здесь проблемы, проверка орфографии в нем не была включена, а перепроверять привычки не имею... Ну, буду стараться придавать постам большую ценность.


----------

